# Check out what DH did!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

So last night my DH, who claims to hate my goats, called to tell me to open up the gate to the goat pen and hurry fast then hung up on me. Hmmm. Ever the obedient wife (ha ha, giggle, snort, laugh) I started dinner. In the middle of peeling the first potato, I decided that perhaps I should (just this once...) honor this strange request. So out to the girls I go, send them out to pasture, and begin unwiring the gate. This is a big production, which apparently DH knew as he gave me a few minutes notice. I was almost done when here comes the dump truck wih DH inside grinning broadly at his ever obedient wife (ya..OK). :shocked:What a great gift! After a thorough safety inspection and shifting of any loose rocks, we all enjoyed the evening watching the girls play on their new mountain.  Even the old matron Vienna (School Bus) played on the lower rocks and walked circles around the rest. That's her on the right side of the photo. Oh happy day!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww that was nice of him!! I bet they had so much fun. I need to get some big ol rocks for mine.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

So Sweet! He deserves a giant hug!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, how sweet, the truth came out , he does love the goats.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

What a great thing to do! The goats will sure enjoy playing King / Queen of the hill


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ya, he's pretty awesome!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How great!

My hubby's like that too -- "No! No, I don't want goats here! No, no, no!" and then five minutes after my first goats came home he was laughing and playing with them and clearly loves them as much as I do. I don't know what gene that is, but I've got the opposite one that says, "More goats are ALWAYS better! Why not just take a look around and see what's for sale????" :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , such a sweet hubby  that was very nice of him , lol.
I like the part when you hung up the phone and started dinner , ROFLMAO

Enjoy watching your goats


----------



## Nikki99 (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, sweet!! He's a keeper!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! I bet the goats love it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Now you tell me how many women would be excited about getting a dump truck full of rocks but a goat women?

What a guy.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

Good hubby! He deserves a hug.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Now you tell me how many women would be excited about getting a dump truck full of rocks but a goat women?
> 
> What a guy.


I couldn't agree with you more! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree too !


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Just tell your friends, "My husband gave me the best present the other day!"
And they ask, "What was it? Flowers? Candy? Jewelry?"
And you say, "Rocks!"


----------

